# Another stocking question...Fluval Flex 15



## Danco1985 (Sep 8, 2018)

Here is the tank


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

Danco1985 said:


> Hey everyone. I have a lightly planted low tech fluval flex 15g that finally finished cycling. I’ve slowly added fish over the last month and now have 8 Ember Tetras, 5 Celestrial Pearl Danios, and 2 Amano shrimp. Any ideas on finishing up stocking of this tank? I have young kids who would love somthing very colorful that they can easily see.


It sounds like you're already pretty stocked, pushing it to add anything else. Are you looking for a single, larger, colorful fish? Or more small fish?


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

It looks lovely, but already sounds highly stocked. Are the guppies still in there?

The easiest option would be a betta, but that's hit and miss at best and wouldn't work at all with guppies. Your shrimp may also "go missing."

Aqadvisor is always good for this sort of thing, you can input all your species of fish, tank dimensions, filter, etc.


----------



## Danco1985 (Sep 8, 2018)

Thelongsnail said:


> It looks lovely, but already sounds highly stocked. Are the guppies still in there?
> 
> The easiest option would be a betta, but that's hit and miss at best and wouldn't work at all with guppies. Your shrimp may also "go missing."
> 
> Aqadvisor is always good for this sort of thing, you can input all your species of fish, tank dimensions, filter, etc.



Thanks for the reply. The guppys are no longer in the tank. 

Acquaadvisor has the tank stocked at 71%. I was thinking of adding a school of Pygmy Cory’s (4) or Praecox Rainbows (6) to finish it off, but my kids want me to try to find something more colorful. I wouldn’t want the shrimp to “go missing”.

Bump:


mgeorges said:


> It sounds like you're already pretty stocked, pushing it to add anything else. Are you looking for a single, larger, colorful fish? Or more small fish?


More small fish was my original intent, but one colorful centerpiece will probably make the kids happier.


----------



## Danco1985 (Sep 8, 2018)

Sorry -I had the wrong dimensions in acquaadvisor. The tank is 56% stocked.

Bump: http://aqadvisor.com/AquStockImage.php?N=Fluval%20flex&L=16.1417322835&D=15.3543307087&H=15.3543307087&J=&UV=gUS&UL=cm&F=5:200911012019:0,2:200909300008:0,8:200909300065:0


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Does not look like too many fish to me.

I would pass on rainbows and add a dwarf gourami and either ~ 6 panda or ~ 12 pigmaeus cories.

I would also add another 4 - 8 ember tetras.


----------



## Danco1985 (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks. Love the idea of adding a dwarf gourami. Is it ok as a single? Is it ok with the shrimp?

What do you think about rummy nose tetras?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

99.9% dwarf gouramies you can buy at a store are males. Single is the way to go. Should be ok with Amano shrimp, but personalities differ.

Rummy noses are very active fish and about x4 the size of ember tetras. The 15" long tank is just too short for them, IMO.

Check out rasbora kubotai: they are active and similar size to embers.

More plants is always a plus in my book.


----------



## Danco1985 (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks. I have a few more plants from that old pic. Here is an updated pic.


----------



## Danco1985 (Sep 8, 2018)

Danco1985 said:


> Thanks. I have a few more plants from that old pic. Here is an updated pic.


Ok. Here is what I am thinking:

5 Celestrial Pearl Danios
2 Amano Shrimp
12 Ember Tetra
1 Dwarf Gourami
10 Cherry Red Shrimp

80% stocked per acquaadvisor. 

Thoughts? Add anything else? 

I am going to stay away from Pygmy Corys since I have gravel substrate. 

Thanks for the help!


----------

